

Show HN: Gitwall: Card wall or Todo list for all your Github projects - sathish316
http://gitwall.herokuapp.com
Gitwall is a card wall or todo list for all your Github projects. It is built using Clojure, Mongo and Bootstrap.
======
siavosh
Good stuff. Curious, did you use Noir?

~~~
sathish316
I used compojure, mongo and bootstrap

